# Liberty 2 ALL LIBERTY FANS



## snoop5 (Jun 25, 2011)

Kejar31 just posted on twitter that liberty 2 is coming along nicely and too expect test builds as early as this weekend. :grin3: here is tweet

kejar31 Justin Rogers 
Liberty 2 for the DX is coming along nicely.... Expect test builds as early as this weekend.. enjoy this teaser  bit.ly/oHTPUp


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Please leave Dev sections for releases, thanks.


----------

